# Frank Zappa and The London Symphony Orchestra (Rehearsal)



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Interesting video.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool post....................


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool post....................


Glad you liked it


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

And Zappa wasn't even that pleased with the LSO as far as I remember. He was much more pleased with The Yellow Shark by the Ensemble Modern I think.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> And Zappa wasn't even that pleased with the LSO as far as I remember. He was much more pleased with The Yellow Shark by the Ensemble Modern I think.


You're right. He wasn't happy with the results!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really don't care much for Zappa. That said, I did really enjoy Yellow Shark!


----------

